# Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the USA Market



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Monthly Sales Figures for the Eos in the USA Market*

I started this thread because I thought It would be interesting to see if the Eos will suffer low sales in colder months (cyclical), or if the market uptake is just going to be slow because of price. I'll update it as sales figures are released. 1st month of sales in the USA was August 2006.
Aug06 - 454
Sep06 - 894
Oct06 - 724
Nov06 - 639
Dec06 - 683
2006 Calendar year total - 3394
Jan07 - 696
Feb07 - 725
Mar07 - 1140
Apr07 - 1142
May07 - 1491
Jun07 - 1431
July07 - 1189
Aug07 - 1161
Sep07 - 952
Oct07 - 873
Nov07 - 934
Dec07 - 1010
2007 Calendar Year total - 12744
Jan08 - 870
Feb08 - 964
Mar08 - 1330
Apr08 - 1,663
May08 - 1,807 (the New Beetle got 1,809!)
Jun08 - 1,632
Jul08 - 1,363








Bigger version for your screensaving pleasure- http://www.flickr.com/photo_zo...ize=o

_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:46 PM 4-1-2008_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 10:03 PM 8-2-2008_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I wonder if this is simply a reflection of supply, meaning, there were about 150 fewer Eos available to sell in October?
I suspect that there will be a seasonal fall-off in sales in regions of the continent that get snow, but a heck of a lot of the North American population lives in places that are warm all year around - and I suspect those will be the prime Eos markets.
Michael


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (PanEuropean)*

Why is it 07? I thought now it is still 2006?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (darien)*

Hi Darien:
Do you mean why is it called a model year 2007 car? I think that's just a convention in the car industry - they all change over to the next model year in about week 22 or so of manufacturing. In other words, the production cycle for a MY 2007 car would be from week 22 of 2006 through to abour week 16 of 2007.
Michael


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for the clarification. I meant the sales in month/year.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (darien)*

I changed the top post, originally all my dates said 07.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Do we know European numbers so that we get a "full" picture of sales?
JJ


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (Canadian Lurker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian Lurker* »_Do we know European numbers so that we get a "full" picture of sales?
JJ

I have no doubts the Eos is flying off the shelves in Europe. I'm concerned because the Eos is in an awkward market position in North America. Think of it as a smaller scale version of Phaeton syndrome, and no lengthy explanation is needed of what I'm getting at. The Phaeton was withdrawn/not successful because of how the Volkswagen brand is perceived in North America...No matter that its better than a S class, 7 series, or LS460, its the badge people cannot get around.
Volkswagen is perceived very differently in North America than in Europe. The Golf is an upscale ride across the Atlantic, but over here its an econobox of questionable reliability and build quality, its a poor persons car, a students car. 
There's just alot of people that will buy the C70 because they prefer the Volvo name and frankly cannot look past the name, despite the fact the Eos is a comprehensively superior car for less money. I'm just worried the North American market will not be receptive to VW selling a small car in the $35K (average) price point.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Look no further than the weather and other convertibles. New or not, only the most die hard of fans (us) would consider buying something now that we can't really enjoy to the full effect for another 4 months or more. If anything the sales you are seeing are probably undergoing huge regional shifts month to month as more cars are being bought in southern states than northern states. I've always maintained that due to whatever windnoise gremlins VW was addressing when they pushed back their US release date it placed them in a less than favorable marketing position. I expect sales to soar this spring. Until then maybe we'll see some deals from dealerships trying to keep their stock fresh.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
I'm just worried the North American market will not be receptive to VW selling a small car in the $35K (average) price point.

I'd be more concerned about a Ponticrap G6 selling for nearly the same price and people are stupid enough to buy them as quickly as they can glue the plastic pieces together.








If the Eos was even marketed, I don't think the price point is an issue. Outside of VW enthusiasts, America does not know the car exists.


_Modified by flheat at 6:03 AM 11-29-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I think the sales are fine considering I have yet to see any advertising for the car (and VW.com doesn't count







) 
If VW wants to sell these cars they need to advertise. It is really that simple...I've seen both the G6 and the C70 in commercials, and I've also seen them on the road...aside from the Eos(s) that I've test driven, I haven't seen any on the road around here...and the local dealers are moving them. 
The next time my car is in for scheduled maintenance, give one for a day or two, I'll make sure plenty of people see it.


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (gizmopop)*

For convertible fans the winter is the perfect time to buy an eos...it's the season when most convertilbe owners are covered by thier black cloth-tops nearly 100% of the time so the winter makes the eos hardtop seem especially beneficial. 
In other words, eos sales should be able to withstand the winter easily while I could see where a clothtops might see sales slide.


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_I think the sales are fine considering I have yet to see any advertising for the car (and VW.com doesn't count







) 
If VW wants to sell these cars they need to advertise. It is really that simple...

You have to wonder. Aside from some radio blurbs and a couple flyers from my local dealer (mostly aimed at getting me to come in for service) when the Eos first launched, I haven't seen a thing, either. Nothing at all in the past three months.
On the other hand, since availability is somewhat problematic and not everyone has the patience to wait for several months for an order, building demand for the Eos right now could also backfire.







Can you see getting people all excited about a $35k hardtop convertible and then telling them "All we have is this one here, in the wrong color or with the wrong features" or "Great, hand over a deposit and come back in four months and we might have your car." That's just the kind of experience that your local Ponticrap dealer is gonna love.
If you can't deliver product, it doesn't help your brand to create a demand for it.







VW needs a solid strategy to advertise this car and be ready to deliver vehicles to meet the demand.
Just my $0.02...








Greg


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (justme97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justme97* »_For convertible fans the winter is the perfect time to buy an eos...it's the season when most convertilbe owners are covered by thier black cloth-tops nearly 100% of the time so the winter makes the eos hardtop seem especially beneficial. 
In other words, eos sales should be able to withstand the winter easily while I could see where a clothtops might see sales slide. 

Oh without a doubt the hard top works great in the winter but your average car buyer or even somebody who is looking for a convertible probably won't make that connection up front. Hard tops have been pretty rare for years and there certainly hasn't been much in the way of advertising to show the benifits of this feature. I think there is a european commercial that shows the car being usefull in all seasons with all kinds of drivers.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (aflaedge)*

Winter is the best time to own a convertible, so nice to turn on the heated seats when the temps drop into the 50's on a cold January night


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (aflaedge)*

In one of our local papers (The Toronto Star) the have a decent weekend edition covering cars called "Wheels". In the Wheels section there is a Dealer Principle who writes a weekly column. He sometimes has some good insights, and recently he described some interesting insights into the convertible purchase mentality, whereby people say one thing but then actually go out and do the opposite.
He explained that, while there's the school of thought that convertibles only sell well in the summer, (which is accepted as the coventional wisdom and which is being expressed above) what actually ends up happening is that people think that they will be more expensive or less likely to get a deal. And further, that any convertible left on the lot in the winter will go for cheap.
Therefore, the end result is that the dealer actually ends up selling more convertibles in the winter than they do in the summer!!! There is some merit to what he is saying if you think about it, but the answer may lie somewhere in-between.








JJ


----------



## 356924 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (flheat)*

50 on a January night??? Rub it in!
I got my EOS last week and have appreciated the unusually warm Ohio weather so I can put the top down at all!
Weather may hace some thing to do with drop top sales, but I believe the selection that VW sent to us at first had a lot to do withthe sales.
I have had too many cars with the "corn silk" color interior that I did not want to keep cleaning forever.. and how amny people want a BLACK interior in a drop top? I had to wait for an Eisemer Blue with Moonrock to arrive in the states - but I'm glad I did!! The car is AWESOME!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (smith46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smith46* »_
On the other hand, since availability is somewhat problematic and not everyone has the patience to wait for several months for an order, building demand for the Eos right now could also backfire.







Can you see getting people all excited about a $35k hardtop convertible and then telling them "All we have is this one here, in the wrong color or with the wrong features" or "Great, hand over a deposit and come back in four months and we might have your car." That's just the kind of experience that your local Ponticrap dealer is gonna love.
If you can't deliver product, it doesn't help your brand to create a demand for it.







VW needs a solid strategy to advertise this car and be ready to deliver vehicles to meet the demand.
Just my $0.02...








Greg

I see your point, but some of these issues can be handled in different ways...Pontiac and Volvo advertised their cars as coming soon and limited availability....
VW could do the same, they could also adopt a different strategy as far as ordering the car is concerned...for instance I would love to have a 2.0T sport package with DSG and the Bi-Xenon headlights. preferably in Silver with the red leather interior... 
basically this car...








I'd be willing to wait for it as well...

No car will come down the pike that way for U.S. consumption...








I'm sure there are plenty of people that settle for the car that closest meets their criteria on the lot or on the way..sometimes they get lucky...I'd rather have the choice to build my car the way i want it...don't hold back on the options I have to put on it either...I mean the $21K GTI comes standard with Bi Xenons (granted the non steerable kind) 
but I digress...
I've seen plenty of ads for the GTI, the Jetta, the Passat too...
Unless they are waiting for a special event (like the Superbowl) they should be advertising...even if it is a coming soon type ad...


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (aflaedge)*

My dealer, Fletcher Jones in Chicago, hasn't had an Eos to show since late August. They've sold every single on they've gotten their hands on. The day I put money down on my Eos (Sept 9th), someone had just bought their floor model at over sticker.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_No car will come down the pike that way for U.S. consumption...









Never say "never".








I'b be willing to bet VW is holding off on the silver/red combo for a few years. They always tend to bring out the best colour combinations later in a products life. It's just good marketing.


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

Remember that VW has had absolutely 0 (ZERO) advertising for the Eos so far. Even tough it sells just about as much as the GTI (and for more as well) I sure hope that this is only because it is winter and that VW doesn't want to advertise it when there aren't many available. But looking at dealer inventories here in the fairly sunny California, Eos some Eoses are at dealers for a month or so. So in fact the general public doesn't even know that there is such a thing as an Eos. This is why VW so far has posted Volvo C70 type numbers. VW has been advertising all of its other cars very nicely lately, not sure why they haven't advertised the Eos at all. I am sure it can get people to come to dealerships.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

That's an average of approx. 680 EOS per month, or 8160 total units in 12 months, based on the average.
It would stand to reason that sales should pick up significantly in the spring and summer, but this does open up speculation that US sales may fall short of the 15,000 unit allocation that is commonly referred to in reviews and articles.
If the trend continues VW would likely try to re-allocate units to ROW markets showing stronger demand, but there is a possibilty of surplus units in the US. 
Could the discounts off MSRP reported by some forum members already be an indication of softer than expected US sales?? And is there a possibility of bargain pricing available closer to model year end??







.......Or maybe they'll throw in a free guitar.
This is all speculation and wishfull thinking of course.
Kevin









_Modified by just4fun at 2:17 PM 1-3-2007_

_Modified by just4fun at 2:19 PM 1-3-2007_

_Modified by just4fun at 2:23 PM 1-3-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 2:23 PM 1-3-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (just4fun)*

The Eos is still unadvertised and largely unknown at this point. Wait till you see sales figures for warm months, and with some advertizing before you try to extrapolate a yearly sales figure...its a bit premature for that.
I also wonder where the Eos is going to show up as product placement in movies and TV. The Touareg was in the animated movie "Curious George". 
If I may offer a very loose comparison, one of the reasons the original Golf Cabriolet became a more successful product was its appearance in the 1987 movie "Can't buy me love". It also was on a TV show, and a few other spots. Once that happens with the Eos, its gonna sell alot faster.


----------



## ralphpsug (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I agree that more advertising is needed. I stumbled across the EOS. I was considering the G6 and happened across a CNN story about the top 10 cars that hold their value (EOS was 10 in the list, GTI was #9).
http://money.cnn.com/popups/20....html
I'm glad I read that story... am now a proud owner of my fourth VW (Golf GL, GTI and Corrodo).


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (ralphpsug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ralphpsug* »_... top 10 cars that hold their value (EOS was 10 in the list, GTI was #9).

The list is in alphabetical order, the Eos is actually #5
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2952914



_Modified by flheat at 7:05 PM 1-3-2007_


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_

If the Eos was even marketed, I don't think the price point is an issue. Outside of VW enthusiasts, America does not know the car exists.

_Modified by flheat at 6:03 AM 11-29-2006_

That sounds a lot like what I have been saying. VW isn't selling anymore Eoses than Volvo C70s (more expensive) No marketing, Eoses are on dealer lots, for months.It is an excellent vehicle [Autobytel best convertible under 70,000] and better than the G6, quicker than C70, similar luxury for much less, etc.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Interesting that sales seem almost as brisk in the coldest month of the year as they were in early fall. I don't know if that 15% decrease is what other convertibles see, but it would seem to me that lots of convertibles were sold in January relative to October.
Could this be attributable to the number of special orders and the lengthy lead time to receive the vehicle? (i.e. someone ordered their convertible in warm weather; received/purchased it in January)
Long ways to 13,000 (well, 12,600 - Canada has the other 400 I guess).


----------



## avi8tor (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

This is a interesting thread. I've wondered what aspects of the Eos manufacturing process most effect delivery times. It's been a month since I ordered my Eos and my dealer still doesn't have a build date or delivery time frame. Is there a large demand for the Eos or is it just difficult to introduce a new car into so many new markets at once? I also wonder if the Autoeuropa plant is building Eoses at a reduced manufacturing capacity or if they're putting out as many as possible. Also, does anyone have any insite on how the ordered vehicles are introduced to the production line? Are "sold" cars produced ahead of other cars that are just destined to various dealer's lots? And my last question.................Where's my beautiful Thunder Blue on Titan Black Leather (Sport Pkg, Nav System w/ i-Pod) on 18" Samarkand Wheels?
Thanks to everyone for all the valuable information here.
Dwight


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (avi8tor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avi8tor* »_ Are "sold" cars produced ahead of other cars that are just destined to various dealer's lots? Dwight

I think I can provide some insight on this portion of you query.
I ordered my EOS in Sept, it was one of the dealers allocation units with an estimated delivery date of mid April. This worked well for me as the car is an anniversary gift for my wife (May) and, being from Canada, I didn't really need the car in the middle of the winter.
The car is scheduled to be delivered in 1-3 weeks, a full 2 months earlier than expected.
When I inquired about this at the dealer, he confirmed that as soon as the car was assigned a "sold" status it immediately moved into the que for a build date.
So it is reasonable to assume that your order has a sold status, and would likely move ahead of any "allocation" units that haven't already been assigned a scheduled build date.
Kevin


----------



## avi8tor (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: "Sales slowing for Eos" how'd we miss this? (just4fun)*

Kevin,
Very interesting. Thank you for the response.
Dwight


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I dont know which is better,to wait 6 months for my EOS,or to have got it from the same day i saw it in the showroom(but not with the extras i wanted). here in Cyprus we can order almost everything(bi-xenons,red nappa,etc)but its a long wait...


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Those are pretty good numbers I think.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

I assumed VW was holding back on the advertising until made sure they could meet demand. I had a chice of 3 Eos on the dealer lot and I stopped back twice. They seemed to be moving one or two a month. Personally, this worked out well for me as I was expecting to pay MSRP, but through some reasoned bargaining, was able to knock off a couple thousand dollars.
I also happened across this car in mid December really by accident, and when I tell most people what kind of car I drive, I usually have to add "It's a new VW hard top convertable". Plus, I think most people on the roads mistake the car for a Jetta (when I go wizzing by







) and once the weather warms up, and ****e see the top down, they will say "What is that!"
In the DC area, these kinds of cars are getting more popular, definitely the rage with the mid to post baby boomer crowd who have older kids. I think the price point and quality of the VW offering are going to put them in a great position against the other German cars, which are also very popular in this area. 
So given the non existant advertising campaign, I think they will easily hit their mark once the car gets a bit more recognition.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Wow, those are very strong sales figures for March 2007. I can only imagine what second quarter 2007 sales are going to be like once the weather warms up in the northern half of the USA... I hope VW has sufficient cars available to meet the demand.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for the Eos in the USA Market (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

only 7097 US Eos' sold through April 2007?
wowk!
I wonder how many were "Base" models, and also how many overall were manual transmission (also available in 2.0T trim level)
My "Limited Edition" Eos is seeming more exclusive than ever!!
William


_Modified by kghia at 2:05 PM 5-1-2007_


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks stalled @ 1,140. And not because of lack of inventory.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Convertible sales in the U.S., 2007*

Interesting list published in the local daily newspaper:
"Here are the hottest convertibles, according to [J.D. Power], based upon how quickly they turned over at dealerships from Jan. 1 to April 8:
BMW 3 Series
Volvo C70
Chrysler Crossfire
Saturn Sky
Volkswagen Eos
BMW 6 Series
Pontiac Solstice
Mercedes-Benz CLK-Class
MINI Cooper
Toyotal Camry/Camry Solara"
Courtesy Edmonton Journal, McClatchy-Tribune Newspapers


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Convertible sales in the U.S., 2007 (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_Interesting list published in the local daily newspaper:
"Here are the hottest convertibles, according to [J.D. Power], based upon how quickly they turned over at dealerships from Jan. 1 to April 8:
BMW 3 Series
Volvo C70
Chrysler Crossfire
Saturn Sky
Volkswagen Eos
BMW 6 Series
Pontiac Solstice
Mercedes-Benz CLK-Class
MINI Cooper
Toyotal Camry/Camry Solara"
Courtesy Edmonton Journal, McClatchy-Tribune Newspapers

Doesn't tell you how many were in stock though. If a dealer only gets 1 car every 2 months, of course it's going to turn over fast. 
When I was thinking about a mini, there were only 3 convertables from 10 dealerships I searched (within 250 miles of DC).
I also heard that the C70 was selling at a premium or at sticker because they get so few into the showroom.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Convertible sales in the U.S., 2007 (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_
I also heard that the C70 was selling at a premium or at sticker because they get so few into the showroom.

Hahahahaha...the C70 is priced way out of line as it is. Anybody paying a premium on that is a true fool.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (chewym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewym* »_Looks stalled @ 1,140. And not because of lack of inventory. 

Are you sure ? I though the US was only getting 12,000 cars for the year from some articles... 1140 per month * 12 =13680, actually higher than the supposed allotment.
Seems to me they are selling pretty good considering the lack of advertisement. Only enthusiasts and those that have walked into a VW dealer know about the car...


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*VW allergic to advertising*

At least once a day for the past 10 days, I've had someone (1) comment on my Eos and (2) ask what it is. I've even had someone ask me if its for sale in the US and not a prototype.

(The C70 is expensive but I don't know if I'd say the C70 buyer is foolish. The thing that makes the difference between the two vehicles, in my opinion is the aesthetics. I think the C70 is a much better looking car than the Eos. Is it enough to justify the price gap? Not for me.)


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

I have a question. Does the monthly sales totals indicate only the cars that are delivered or are they including the ones on order? I think the 1100+ figures are only because of demand for the warmer months so the actually yearly could still be 12,000 or less. I have been seeing more on the road so the word is getting out. I believe VW is using the owners to advertise the car. If all you have to do is put the top up or down or drive into a gas station with the top down and that draws people asking about the car why spend the money to mass market a low production number car. Besides VW gets the advertising for free.
Andy


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Convertible sales in the U.S., 2007 (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Or you could pay $44,000 for a base 3series .

Andy


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_I have a question. Does the monthly sales totals indicate only the cars that are delivered or are they including the ones on order? I think the 1100+ figures are only because of demand for the warmer months so the actually yearly could still be 12,000 or less. I have been seeing more on the road so the word is getting out. I believe VW is using the owners to advertise the car. If all you have to do is put the top up or down or drive into a gas station with the top down and that draws people asking about the car why spend the money to mass market a low production number car. Besides VW gets the advertising for free.
Andy

Andy,
I've been seeing more of them as well, but still, only maybe a total of 6 on the road...I love it! I haven't seen any other 3.2L models aside from mine either.
Actually, I don't think I've seen you yet either. There is one Paprika 2.0T that I see coming into the city on the Edens most mornings (while I'm going out) and a few black, a thunder blue, a silver, and even gray around the north side...but still haven't seen an Eismeer on the street.
I also noticed that there are 6 VW owners in my condo building (out of 17 cars parked there last night). We're taking over! Muahahaha....


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

1,491 for May. The Eos is now outselling the GTI (the Eos is more expensive) And it was only 9 units away from the New Beetle Convertible. Very good for the Eos, of course if peole knew about it?


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (chewym)*

I started things off for june...add 1 today!


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (justme97)*

What's really interesting is that they only sold 9 less than the Bug convertible:
http://vwgazette.blogspot.com/....html


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)-- more sales figures . . .*

Eos looks better here . . http://investing.reuters.co.uk...D.XML



_Modified by shorenuf at 8:57 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Here in Houston dealers seem to be selling all they've got. I have not seen another Eos with my configuration in stock since I bought mine.
At one point my dealer showed 5 white Eos with Sport package, but now, only 1 black base is shown in inventory...
I think they are selling whatever they've got. I wish we also had figures on cars available. Maybe people are buying them all, and the difference in quantity has to do with their color/package choice being available ?


----------



## kluski44 (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah, I went on a Tuesday to look at my wife's car. I ended up taking a test drive of my own in the Eos. I went back on Thursday and they sold 2 and only had one 2.0t left. They had to go to Ohio to get me one because the surrounding dealers were running out quickly as well.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Where did you get the new photo which is now on the top of the thread?
Quitte a nice pic-- someone (famous?) getting out of an Eos in front of the Chateau Marmont (expensive lodging for the rich and famous, where John Belushi died-- unless it is a knockoff hotel?)
AND a billboard with an Eos in the background! Kismet!
Or should I be looking for the pixels at the editting edges?








William


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

My thoughts...
I was taking a class earlier this year in TX and one of my classmates has a Passat. I kept being told how great VW is and that I should get one and so on.... I always knew that VW had good cars thanks to German Engineering. I haven't seen or noticed VW advertising anywhere. I went onto the VW website and discovered the Eos there...All out of curiosity to see what was available. When I saw the Eos, I didn't go further into the other models (much). So, I went to a local dealer to check it out in person. I sat in the floor model and fell in love with it. The size of the inside was great for me. My background is mostly German and I tower over all my family members at 6'5". I have to say that this car fits me perfectly, much better than the little (dare I say it?) Ford Focus (all I could afford at the time, being young and all).
I look forward to getting my new Eos when I get back home.
Take care everyone.
-Dan


----------



## ElkhornVDub (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

_Modified by ElkhornVDub at 10:15 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I did my share--signed papers on a candy white on grey lux pkg w/PDC adn iPod on July 15th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (ElkhornVDub)*

Most manufacturers are finding it tough right now except for the high end cars. Autobarn is one of the higher volume dealerships but even their reputation isn't helping. I don't know if VW helps the dealers with advertising or not. I had an associate who worked for a Ford dealer several years ago who said that Ford helped the dealers with advertising. I see almost no or very little advertising in the media around here for VW. No matter how good the car, word of mouth alone won't get them sold. There still must be ads other than the national ads that hit periodically. I did my part as I bought one of the first Eos from my dealer. I think I've given VW a fair amount of free advertising but VW has to do more on it's own.


_Modified by cb391 at 11:17 AM 8-2-2007_


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Proud to say I am a proud owner from August 2006.... No waiting list either....


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for the Eos in the USA Market (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

It seems like VWoA and advertising are allergic to each other.
Or maybe they're happy selling 1000 vehicles per month.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for the Eos in the USA Market (liquid stereo)*

Actually there are anecdotal indicators of more serious problems at VWoNA. Just today there was news that they are moving their headquarters out of Auburn Hills, Michigan to maybe the Washington D.C. area. That's a tactic to shed your workforce. When Nissan relocated their headquarters (white collar jobs), their empolyee retention rate was a mere 30%. Have a read.
http://www.leftlanenews.com/vw....html


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*VW reports August sales down 7.5%*

Rabbit and Eos post continued gains...
http://www.carbuyersnotebook.c...d.htm


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: VW reports August sales down 7.5% (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

With summer ending, a decrease in sales of convertibles would normal. Athough the Eos is a hardtop convertible, a lot of people will still think of it as a convertible.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: VW reports August sales down 7.5% (cb391)*

I wonder what the Volvo C70 and BMW 3-series CC sales look like.

_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_With summer ending, a decrease in sales of convertibles would normal. Athough the Eos is a hardtop convertible, a lot of people will still think of it as a convertible.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

See top post.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for the Eos in the USA Market (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_








Bigger version for your screensaving pleasure- http://www.flickr.com/photo_zo...ize=o


love the Eos ad for this month!
very telling that Freud has a picture of people having sex (or am I the only one who sees that?














)
winter doesn't seem to be holding back the sales as much as last year.
William
ps. Nice touch-- the Eos talking to Freud is European/potentially German model: long thin front license plate, no front side markers (like US has), and the steering wheel is on the left! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by kghia at 8:12 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for the Eos in the USA Market (kghia)*

Hahahaha...excellent eyes. I've actually left that advertisement up for 3 months now. I thought it was witty before, but now....










_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 12:37 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*More popular in the Twin Cities*

I drive 8 miles to work and I now see 2 to 3 Eos each week.
They're becoming more popular around here. It still amazes that people stare at the car as much as they do.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for the Eos in the USA Market (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Actually got a bounce up from November. Interesting. About 35% more than last December's sales too.


----------



## ridgebacks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for the Eos in the USA Market (kghia)*

I have had a heck of a time finding a manual shift red komfort. there are hardly any on the east coast of the US. it was my one "must" and its been a doozy!
Liz
(still waiting for next week when I go to get it in VA)


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I keep wondering if there is a supply limit and that's why there is no more advertising... Heck, they sold more than 12,000 last year, which was the rummored allotment, but I also see more of them available at dealers (Although still not a HUGE variety, at least 4-5 at dealers that would only have 2 or 3)


----------



## mmmBrains (Apr 30, 2006)

I have to agree, the advertising almost doesn't do the car justice. But that's because the Eos sells itself when its actually on the road - if it can sell that many cars in winter, wait until spring...
I took mine up to MA this past holiday, and nearly all of my friends' fathers loved it, and are seriously considering picking one up for themselves (the 3.2l seemed to be the clincher). I've also been approached by SLK drivers in the DCM area about my ride. VWoA owes me!


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (mmmBrains)*

Dream On....


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for the Eos in the USA Market (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

See top post for Jan 08 sales figures.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Sales up in January, as compared to Jan 07.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for the Eos in the USA Market (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Wolfsburger, what are you waiting for? buy an Eos d4mn1t!
add to those sales figures!!
I still love your participation, but I can't help but wonder if you wait outside our driveways, watching as we slide into an Eos, put the key in firmly, shift the gears...








'Fess up-- are you an Eos stalker?















If you buy a F0rd or T0y0ta, I'll be disappointed!
William
ps. I really wish the Concept R was in production--buy it in a second! so I understand if you are waiting for another rear-engine VW.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for the Eos in the USA Market (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_Wolfsburger, what are you waiting for? buy an Eos d4mn1t!
add to those sales figures!!
I still love your participation, but I can't help but wonder if you wait outside our driveways, watching as we slide into an Eos, put the key in firmly, shift the gears...








'Fess up-- are you an Eos stalker?















If you buy a F0rd or T0y0ta, I'll be disappointed!
William
ps. I really wish the Concept R was in production--buy it in a second! so I understand if you are waiting for another rear-engine VW.

Actually I just bought another used/more modern BMW as a stop gap measure to get me through for the present time. I suspect there's gonna be some mid model update to the Eos for '09 beyond the RNS510 navigation, and I'm looking to see what's up. Quite frankly, all the recent problems reported in the forum have me extremely apprehensive at this point.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:42 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Not bad - March is the 3rd top sales month in the US so far....


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (JustinW)*

is there any breakdown of the sales by type of car?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (jmg3637)*

^^^Go to google and type in "vw media" and you will see the link to the VW of North America media/press release website. Monthly sales are always posted the 1st, 2nd, or 3rd day of the month depending on how the holidays or weekends fall.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Volkswagen-Brand U.S. Sales Advance 1.7% on Eos Convertible 
May 1 (Bloomberg) -- Volkswagen AG, Europe's largest carmaker, said U.S. sales at the main VW brand rose 1.7 percent last month on demand for the Eos convertible. 
Deliveries in April gained to 19,415 vehicles from 19,086 a year earlier, the Wolfsburg, Germany-based based carmaker said today on its U.S. Web site. Four-month sales climbed 0.8 percent. 
Deliveries of the Eos rose 46 percent to 1,663 vehicles, its best sales month in the world's largest automobile market, Volkswagen said.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for the Eos in the USA Market (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Vw sales were up in June...
http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap....html


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Volkswagen July U.S. sales rise 4%*

http://www.marketwatch.com/new...msr_1


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

hey WolfsburgerMitFries...
we normals aren't allowed to update your original/top post with the new months. (_although a moderator could..._)
from the last couple of posts, here are the numbers from the links or VW Media:
Apr08 - 1,663
May08 - 1,807 (the New Beetle got 1,809!)
Jun08 - 1,632
Jul08 - 1,363
William


_Modified by kghia at 9:57 PM 8-2-2008_


----------



## notyetowner (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for the Eos in the USA Market (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Thanks for the info. Is it easy to break into model year?
where does your source come from?
current total of all combined 25,767.
I bought in July 08 and loving it!


----------

